# Insanity workout and starting a super dmz 2.0 cycle



## jtw2955 (May 18, 2013)

If I am planning on starting insanity workout 6 days a week and will be starting my super DMZ 2.0 cycle, will the insanity workout be enough to build lean mass. I have done Insanity before and i get a better workout on my full body from doing it as opposed to going to the gym. thoughts and comments are appreciated i just want to see what everyone thinks about the Super dmz cycle while doing insanity with a good healthy high carb and protein diet.


----------



## dave 236 (May 18, 2013)

No

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbill69 (May 18, 2013)

go for it anywork out will work as long as your diet is decent you dont need to bee blowing ur butthole out deadlifting 500lbs to get looking good with ripped abs


----------



## Z82 (May 18, 2013)

Insanity will help you lose alot of fat while strengthening and toning your legs and core with very little upper body. You will not gain any sort of noticeable size but if you already have some muscle you'll likely shred up nicely.  The supps will help you retain most your muscle but you might loose a little.


----------



## dave 236 (May 18, 2013)

bigbill69 said:


> go for it anywork out will work as long as your diet is decent you dont need to bee blowing ur butthole out deadlifting 500lbs to get looking good with ripped abs


No but you dont need SDMZ to accomplish that either. If you're going to use gear then my assumption is you want to add as much muscle as possible during the run, since it makes no sense to stress your liver and lipid profile to get ripped abs. If im right in that assumption the its truly insane to go with a p90 workout in that circumstance. You need to progressively increase the stimulus to add any appreciable amount of muscle even if using aas. Pretty soon you adapt to the amount of resistance a w/o like that offers and all you end up doing is burning calories and not adding any lbm.


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Merkaba (May 19, 2013)

...and clever marketing of bullshit-assed circuit training under a new flashy name with some lame ass models claims another victim...

Shit just do some good weight lifting and control the diet properly ...   

...can't stand this shit...


----------

